# Dragged another derelict home today...



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Makes about 6 ongoing rebuild projects....


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Man I love old stuff like this. Can you make out the manufacture date?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, you sure are a glutten: for awesomeness! I've never seen a scroll saw quite like that. That's cool.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mine is also like that*



Taylormade said:


> Man I love old stuff like this. Can you make out the manufacture date?


Sears used that gold color in the '60's. Mine is a bit newer and is grey and I need to set it up on a stand....$50.00 from a tool sale.



Chaincarver Steve said:


> Man, you sure are a glutten: for awesomeness! I've never seen a scroll saw quite like that. That's cool.


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

Geez,haven't seen anything Dunlap in years,they were big at one time.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't find a date on it anywhere. Got the table out of the electrolysis bucket today, and removed the upper arm, (found rats nest!). More parts into the electrolysis tub.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Table done, tiebolt derusted and painted. Slight overspray on table top, will remove with steel wool after paint is completely dry. Edges of table were cast rough and never finished when saw was new, took flap grinder to it after derust, knocked it down some. Paint is rustoleum machine grey.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Base tore apart, top arm cleaned and painted. Here's a shot of the "scotch yoke" assembly, and a pic of the "genuine Craftsman" pulley. :smile:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, it's starting to come together. I was tempted to go with cobalt blue, but I opted for originality, so it's grey, pretty close to OEM.

Dilemma - do I pop rivet the data plate back on, or do I hunt for the appropriate drive rivets?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*drive rivets for sure*

Why stop 1/2 way? You can possibly find brass tacks or other small brass round head fasteners. Nice Job. Machine grey means all different things to every different paint manufacturer out there. None are the same shade. :no: BTDT myself!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looking good. Nice to see another one saved. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd try for for the drive rivets first,keep it as authentic as possible,by the way nice job,and looking good.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gosh, what a memory for me. My dad bought me one when I was maybe 12 or 13 (I am 71) I remember it being a little darker grey. It ran much smoother than anything out there today. Good find and great restoration.

Joe B.


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

Alch... Did you get a "killer deal" on your Dunlap Scrollsaw? I have a 1951 Dunlap scroll saw... mine is just a little smaller. Gave 35 bucks for mine.


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Can't find a date on it anywhere. Got the table out of the electrolysis bucket today, and removed the upper arm, (found rats nest!). More parts into the electrolysis tub.



At one time we had a Sears Service Center in Indianapolis. You could take the numbers off of a machine and they would look it up on microphish and tell you the month and year it was manufactured. I did this several times with some old Sears and Dunlap Machine tools. That Service center is closed now.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Gougher said:


> Alch... Did you get a "killer deal" on your Dunlap Scrollsaw? I have a 1951 Dunlap scroll saw... mine is just a little smaller. Gave 35 bucks for mine.


Free - sort of. Belonged to my wife's father. It went to one of the sons. Sat in his barn for several years. He gets it back when I'm done using it.

Finished up the Dunlap motor this morning. Disassembled, cleaned, painted, lubed and reassembled. It runs! And gave in to the blue paint - rustoleum metallic blue, flat black base. Removed about 1/2 lb. of sawdust from inside. Guess I'll mount it above the saw instead of below.....


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Alchymist said:


> Free - sort of. Belonged to my wife's father. It went to one of the sons. Sat in his barn for several years. He gets it back when I'm done using it.


Sounds like it belongs with you. So, given that, I hope you're never "done using it."

Great restoration work! It's nice to see these machines loved and cared for. You're doing honorable work :thumbsup:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Sounds like it belongs with you. So, given that, I hope you're never "done using it."
> 
> Great restoration work! It's nice to see these machines loved and cared for. You're doing honorable work :thumbsup:


:yes: But no one lives forever! :sad:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Alchymist said:


> :yes: But no one lives forever! :sad:


True. They can have it back when they pry it from your cold, dead fingers :laughing:


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great Job!! Looking like new. Thanks for showing it.
Lee


----------



## tom t (Jul 9, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Can't find a date on it anywhere. Got the table out of the electrolysis bucket today, and removed the upper arm, (found rats nest!). More parts into the electrolysis tub.


Please explain how the elec bucket works and on what type of metal.

Thanks


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

tom t said:


> Please explain how the elec bucket works and on what type of metal.
> 
> Thanks


Pretty simple, a steel anode, a rusty part, a bucket of water and a DC source. Do a google search on electrolysis. Here's a couple links to get you started:
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102426
http://www.instructables.com/id/Electrolytic-Rust-Removal-aka-Magic/


----------



## tom t (Jul 9, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Pretty simple, a steel anode, a rusty part, a bucket of water and a DC source. Do a google search on electrolysis. Here's a couple links to get you started:
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102426
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Electrolytic-Rust-Removal-aka-Magic/


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Started on the stand today. I was undecided if I were going to restore or pitch it, decided to give it a go. Pretty rusty, worst part was the bottom of the legs. Cleaned off all the grease and penetrating oil spots with gas, then soap and water. When dry, wiped with mineral spirits, then coat of rustoleum rusty metal primer. Decided that the 4 bottom legs should go thru the electrolysis before paint. Results so far:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Any one know where I can get those decals reasonable? Need one for the saw and one for the stand now. And one more pic - paint in progress. :icon_smile: (Forgot to add, lots of elbow grease and wire brush before primer!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*vintage tool decals*

Reproductions from here and in the link at the bottom:
http://www.homerweb.com/vintage/40s...le-decal-5-12-long-tool-box_390318713913.html


Better yet:
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103099&page=18

Maybe?:
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/Decals-Craftsman.ashx


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info - I've seen those, problem is they are 5 or so inches long. The ones I need are more like 2". Google isn't a lot of help.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*new links here*



woodnthings said:


> Reproductions from here and in the link at the bottom:
> http://www.homerweb.com/vintage/40s...le-decal-5-12-long-tool-box_390318713913.html
> 
> 
> ...


Check these out


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

If available, they are "toolbox size". I have googled and ebayed extensively and can't find any - guess I'll get some vinyl decal paper and try making some. Looks like the only way for now......actually I'd sure love to find some in metal!


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

You might want to try a product called HobbyCal. It is a wet slip decal paper for ink jet printers. 

You print any graphic you want on it, let it dry, and then wet the back of the paper and slide the decal into place.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Update: Stand finished, decals applied. Decals are home made - printed on inkjet, clear packing tape over print, then onto some thin double sided tape. Tape is a real bear - once it sticks, it sticks!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

That stand is sure looking nice. Looks brand new actually!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Those saw is going to look brand new when you're done. Excellent work.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
We own three of those arn. All get a great deal of use in our shop!
First machine as intended (scroll/jig saw); second, used only for very fine work; and third tool sees use as a filing maching (w/ the help of Italian detail files w/ round shanks).
Also use vintage 24" Craftsman/King Seeley as a saw. Love them all :thumbsup:!
All were purchased used thru local used item weekly "buy lines", over 25 -30 years ago...and at higher (shhhhh...) prices...those days, you couldn't touch one for less than $150 - $250, but since they were local (Brooklyn, Long Island, upstate, and gas was cheaper, and we're still using the tools on a pro-level), all is well :thumbsup:! 
Enjoy:yes:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Scrounged up a bunch of 2X2 today, that was salvaged several years ago when I gutted an RV to make a cargo trailer. Cut it into 3 foot lengths and denailed and destapled it, then sized it on the table saw. Glued it up, ran it through the planer, little sanding and roundover with the router. (Knew I kept that stuff for a reason)!

It's setting on the stand so I can layout the holes for mounting the saw and motor, then it's off to polyurethane. Still have to build a motor mount.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Finis:

Well, except for deciding on what kind of shelf/drawer to put on the bottom .....:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sweet!*

You did a great job. It's always rewarding to restore an old tool and when you see the quality they built in years ago, you appreciate it more. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Vintage tools never fail to amaze me. They look sturdier from the ones we have now. Vintage tool restoration is an honorable way of respecting old times. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

With adding the nice wood top on the stand I think it will make the whole unit much more sturdy. Instead of putting the motor below on the lower shelf of the stand. I re-read this theard closer just now and realized that the motor was a Dunlap and the saw was a Craftsman. In my case my Scroll saw (smaller than yours) is actually a Dunlop. I found out it was made in 1951 at a Sears Service Center. They had all that machine tool stuff on microfish (sp?).

Gouger. ps Very nice work you did on your project... congrats.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

First off, thanks everyone for all the compliments. Makes the project more worthwhile.


Now:


Gougher said:


> With adding the nice wood top on the stand I think it will make the whole unit much more sturdy. Instead of putting the motor below on the lower shelf of the stand. I re-read this theard closer just now and realized that the motor was a Dunlap and the saw was a Craftsman. In my case my Scroll saw (smaller than yours) is actually a Dunlop. I found out it was made in 1951 at a Sears Service Center. They had all that machine tool stuff on microfish (sp?).
> 
> Gouger. ps Very nice work you did on your project... congrats.


Yes, Dunlap motor - with the Sears Roebuck name on the tag...I do believe it is the original motor Sears sold for this saw, although I think the saw and motor were available separately. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> First off, thanks everyone for all the compliments. Makes the project more worthwhile.
> 
> 
> Now:
> ...


I have got a vintage Craftsman home machine tool catalog around here from 1951. I will make an attempt to find it. I know that scroll saw is in it.... Will try and look today. 

Gougher:smile:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

*
*
With so much hard work you put in it, there is no doubt, it totally belongs to you!


----------



## daddydodson (May 12, 2014)

looks great i know you will love using it, as i have a craftsman king-seeley scroll saw i think its from the 50,s not sure


----------



## amiturewoodbutcher (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice save! Good for another 50 years. If they only made machinery like that today. Fantastic restore.


----------



## amiturewoodbutcher (Mar 23, 2010)

daddydodson said:


> looks great i know you will love using it, as i have a craftsman king-seeley scroll saw i think its from the 50,s not sure


You are correct on the decade. If I'm reading that model number correctly it was made in '51. Wow its older than me!! lol:blink:


----------

